# Ariens deluxe 24, model 921045



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

After lots of back & forth I've decided to go brand new & buy an Ariens deluxe 24! I went to the big box store to look at them. The deluxe 24 wasn't on the floor but a 28 was & i was really impressed with the build quality! My current plan is to buy from snowblowers direct unless someone here advises me not to. Currently I use non-oxy fuel in my new honda push mower. Would that be a good choice of fuel for the new Ariens? I'll be buying the poly skids to protect my beautiful concrete driveway as well!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, good choice of fuel and skids too!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

One more thing.. the 24 inch is a fine machine, however- if you get a lot of snow where you live, you may want to consider the Platinum 24 SHO or perhaps the Deluxe 28 SHO.


----------



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm contemplating on weather or not to upgrade to the deluxe 28 sho. The last two winters in my area have been weak but 4 years ago or so we got nailed. Lately winter has been hard to predict everywhere. I just wonder if the 28 sho is too large for my needs. I've got a decent sized 3 car driveway & a long sidewalk to clear. It's not a whole lot more for the 28 sho. Might be worth it?


----------



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

With my blower budget, I'd need to go with the 28 sho or deluxe 24 over the platinum series.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

28 SHO and never worry again!


----------

